# Forum > MMO > Elder Scrolls Online > Elder Scrolls Online Guides > [Guide] Complete guide to Vampires [IMG HEAVY]

## fearfart

So you want to be a bloodsucker, a fiend of the night, a vampire?
You're in luck my friend, this guide has the answers you seek. You will have to search out rare spawns that only spawn at night, at one of these locations sorted according to your alliance. After that you complete the questline that follows and you may crown yourself vampire.*

Daggerfall Covenant (Bangkorai)
Location one

In game view
This image has been resized to fit in the page. Click to enlarge.

Location two

In game view
This image has been resized to fit in the page. Click to enlarge.

Location three

In game view
This image has been resized to fit in the page. Click to enlarge.

Location four

In game view
This image has been resized to fit in the page. Click to enlarge.



Ebonheart Pact (The Rift)



Aldmeri Dominion

V Quest giver location V
*

*
Quest to turn into a Vampire (Also Pictures)
This section is step by step guide of the quest to become a vampire*
When you go to the locations and find the bloodfiends (or whatever mob it is for the other zones) just let them hit you and you should be infected right away with Vampirism. Before they would not respawn, folks have been saying they do respawn now however I suggest leaving them alive for others.
This image has been resized to fit in the page. Click to enlarge.

Next you will want to teleport to Easter Evermore Wayshrine for DC, I will try to find the Wayshrine names for the other two factions when I can.

The man you want to talk to is Vorundil, he will appear when you are infected with Vampirism.
This image has been resized to fit in the page. Click to enlarge.

He says
This image has been resized to fit in the page. Click to enlarge.

After you have talked to him you can either go to town and be cured for free or venture on to find out what this creepy blood sucking business is about. If you choose that later you will want to go to the Vampire shrine south of the Wayshrine, it will be on your map.
Now that you made it you talk to Rahaja.

She says
This image has been resized to fit in the page. Click to enlarge.

Praying at the alter will bring you to Blood Matron's Crypt. This is also the alter you turn other folks into vampires.

When inside go speak with Rahaja again to continue the quest.
This image has been resized to fit in the page. Click to enlarge.

If you talk to her a second time she says
This image has been resized to fit in the page. Click to enlarge.

Drink from the first basin and you will be treated to a scene with this nifty dialog.

After which you will destroy the symbol of Molag Bal

During which you get this dialog

Drink from the second basin for another scene and another dialog

After which you got to the symbol of Arkay and destroy it

she will talk to you again

Now you go into the black pool and get the life sucked out of you
This image has been resized to fit in the page. Click to enlarge.

After which you finally get to talk to Lamae Bal face to... well since she floats, knee caps. Also must say, incredibly odd fashion choice for the Mother of Vampires... but who am I to judge, I run around in the Seadrake outfit from the starter zone.
This image has been resized to fit in the page. Click to enlarge.

Also this dialog

Now you are tasked with taking out them darn cultist that somehow found their way into this super secret crypt... yeah. The Cultist are all 42 by the way.
This image has been resized to fit in the page. Click to enlarge.

So pretty much look for these guys, there are ten in total, sorry I didn't mark them on the map but now is your time to shine and explore on your own! Go on, I won't be here to cuddle you forever... on the other hand, once I'm a vampire I technically could be here forever.



Came across this guide on the official ESO forums. It's a gem, very comprehensive. 

Original post: Vampire Guide, everything you need to know! (ZOS please read the cured section) - Elder Scrolls Online

Curing yourself costs 681 gold. The vampire quest can be done by anybody lvl 12 or above (roughly) BUT you will need to kite/ be very careful. lvl 38 is the game's 'suggested' level.

Hope it helps people out  :Smile:

----------


## Doctah Doom

Very nice dude thank you

+5 rep cookies

----------


## joeblogs83

As lvl 17 it was real tricky to kill the 10x lvl 42 npcs at the end. As you say, you need to kite. Can be done on the first staircase and is easy when you get the hang of it, just takes a loooong time! 

Basically you need them to chase you up the stairs, you drop off the side, they run down stairs and around bottom, and you've gained a few seconds so that if you back up you can get off a spell or arrows before they reach you, you then repeat over and over.

Here's a video that kind of shows the technique (not made by me):

----------

